# لتنظيف الجاكت الجلد.....



## ABOTARBO (6 ديسمبر 2009)

*لتنظيف الجاكت الجلد:*​*تنظف تنظيفآ سطحيآ بقطعة صوف مغموسة فى الماء الدافئ والصابون.
*ينظف جزء جزء من الجاكيت ثم يشطف بقطعة صوف أخرى مغموسة فى الماء الدافئ حتى يزول الصابون.
*تجفف الجاكيت كلها بفوطة جافة ثم تعلق فى الهواء ليتم جفافها.
*تدهن الجاكيت وهى جافة تماما بنوع جيد من ورنيش الجلود.
*وللحصول على لون متجانس يحترس من كثرة ملامسة الجاكيت فى أثناء دهنها.
*والانواع الغير مضمونة من الجلد فلا تبل بالماء لأنه يزيل صبغتها.
*الجاكيت الجلد الصناعى وبلاطى المطر:*
*تزال البقع الدهنية بزيت الكافور.
*يعمل محلول مركز من الصابون ويدلك به سطح الجاكيت بفرشة ناعمة أو بقطعة من القماش الناعمة ويلاحظ ألا تدعك الجاكيت بين الأيدى حتى لا يتشققالجلد.
تشطف بواسطة الفرشة أيضآ أو قطعة القماش المغموسة فى الماء الدافئ عدة مرات حتى يزول الصابون تمامآ.
*تعلق فى هواء متجدد حتى يجف تمامآ ويفردباليد من آن لآخر.
*المرجع:*
كتاب نصائح وحقائق ومعلومات 
للمتنيح الأنبا غريغوريوس
أسقف عام
للدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية
والبحث العلمى
أذكرونا فى صلواتكم
آمين​


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا على المعلومات المهمه

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*كل تقديرى وإحترامى الشديد لحضرتك ولردكم المشجع*.


----------



## النهيسى (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا

يبارك

للمعلومه الجميله


شكـــرا جدا 
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*الشكر كله لحضرتك وتشجيعك لى ...مستحقش...ربنا معاكم*


----------



## وليم تل (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ربنا موجود
على النصائح الجميلة
ودمت بود
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لردكم الكريم أستاذ وليم


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*شكرا لطريقة*
*دا انا كنت ببمسح بالجاكيت الارض ^_^*
*عشان مش بعرف انضفه ازاى ؟!*
*شكرا اوى لموضوعك*
​


----------

